# Obama: 500,000 Fugitives Deleted from Nics



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I wonder how many are illegals, gang bangers and other socially preferred lefty scum?



> WASHINGTON - The Justice Department under Barack Obama directed the FBI to drop more than 500,000 names of fugitives with outstanding arrest warrants from the National Instant Criminal Background Check System, acting FBI deputy director David Bowdich testified Wednesday.


FBI Dropped Fugitives From NICS Database | The Daily Caller


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

And anyone who does not believe that there was an anti gun purpose in that, . . . they need to follow Dorothy down the yellow brick road.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Drain it!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Drain it!


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Folks say it's just the idiots at the top that are corrupt that the rank and file are honest and hard working. horse Hockey!!!! McCabe did not write the FISA application some GS 11 or 12 did. It's time that the entire FBI needs to be suspended right now! Given a poly! Have you ever knowingly broken the law and violated a citizens civil rights? If yes then immediate firing. Turn the investigative function over to the US Marshal's for the interim and look to say pinkertons to do the work from here on out


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Obama should be arrested immediately.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The whole of the Oblunder administration are traitors and should be treated as such. That said, none will have a moments worry over it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

just baffling. The DOJ was/IS final authority on definition of law, yet ATF had a different one. WTH people.


----------

